
Embedded Disqus modifies global variables (removes lodash) - Pyppe
https://twitter.com/pyrylahti/status/1002687669330153474
======
KajMagnus
Is this something that started happening recently? I imagine other people
would have reacted, in the past, if was always like this? — Maybe there're new
employees / interns who didn't think about not touching `_`, and the code
review process a bit failed this time?

Here someone reported this to Disqus:
[https://disqus.com/home/discussion/channel-
discussdisqus/bug...](https://disqus.com/home/discussion/channel-
discussdisqus/bug_reports_feedback_underscorejs_library_included_globally/)

I'm developing an open source Disqus alternative that doesn't overide `_`
b.t.w.: [https://www.talkyard.io/blog-comments](https://www.talkyard.io/blog-
comments)

~~~
Pyppe
Thanks for the link; didn't find that existing report. Yeah, it's a new thing.
Apparently at least 9 days old. :)

I'm kind of baffled that a service, that literally has one entry point:
providing JavaScript to customer sites, can do something as stupid as this.

